# Linux Mint 16 - Komme nicht ins WLAN



## epitr (21. Dezember 2013)

Huhu,
Ich möchte mir Linux Mint zum Arbeiten einrichten und habe bereits zu Beginn Probleme.

Ich besitze den TP-Link WN822N Empfänger, welcher auch erkannt wird, jedoch komme ich nicht ins WLAN.
Meinen Router finde ich, jedoch kommt keine Verbindung zu Stande.

Habt ihr Lösung?


----------



## maikeru (21. Dezember 2013)

richtiges passwort benutzt?

oftmals sind es einfache Dinge wie ein einfacher Zahlendreher.

ist das Wlan in Reichweite etc.

wenn dies soweit passt können wir mit der Fehlersuche anfangen.


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2013)

Wird dir bei den alternativen Treibern ein anderer Treiber angeboten?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du Linux Mint zum Arbeiten benutzen willst, würde ich die Version 13 (Maya) empfehlen, weil diese Version einen Langzeitsupport bietet bis 2017, wobei Version 16 (Petra) nur Support bis Juli 2014 bietet.


----------



## epitr (21. Dezember 2013)

Habe das Passwort mindestens 10 mal geprüft, sowohl bei mir auf dem PC als auch auf dem Router selbst (Hätte ja sein können, dass ich es falsch aufgeschrieben habe).
Das WLAN ist in Reichweite (Übertragungsqualität ist laut Linux Mint hervorragend) und auf Windows läuft alles.

TP-Link TL-WN822N WLAN (USB, 300Mbps) | Linux Hardware Guide
Heißt das so viel, wie ich brauche einen neuen WLAN-Stick?


----------



## maikeru (21. Dezember 2013)

ok und welchen von den 3 usb sticks zeit dir  "lsusb" an?

bei variante 1 und 2 scheint es ja sehr einfach zu lösen zu sein


----------



## epitr (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die dritte Version.


----------



## maikeru (21. Dezember 2013)

dann wirds komplizierter 

[SOLVED] Realtek wireless driver

ist schonmal eine tolle Anleitung.

hier der download:

Realtek

der 8188cus sollte wohl gehen.

Drücke dir die Daumen, und wenn es noch fragenn gibt einfach fragen.

Grüsse


----------



## epitr (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke für deine Hilfe 
Bekomme leider einen Fehler bei dem Schritt "sudo make": https://www.dropbox.com/s/zb42uh9eno7tw9u/Error
Habe mal einen anderen WLAN-Stick, den "TP-Link TL-WN823N" angeschlossen und mit dem konnte ich auch meinen Router finden, jedoch mich nicht anmelden (genau wie bei dem Anderen).
Unter Raspbian auf meinem Raspberry PI wurde der Stick sofort erkannt und auch die Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk war kein Problem.


----------



## Darknesss (26. Dezember 2013)

epitr schrieb:


> jedoch mich nicht anmelden (genau wie bei dem Anderen).


 Schon mal beim Router geschaut, ob die Mac-Filterung aktiviert ist?
Bei mir müssen sowohl Mac-Adresse als auch Computername übereinstimmen sonst geht nichts.


----------



## epitr (26. Dezember 2013)

Die MAC-Filterung ist deaktiviert.


----------

